# Owner finds stolen boat in Luces Bayou



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

I went fishing after work Thursday tryin to find where the crappie went. Ended up catchin 8 over 12". Had my gf with me and we headed back to the launch. As I'm getting ready to load up this guy on a nice little john boat slams into the dock. Laughing, he let's his three dogs out and jumps on land. I've got the boat hooked up but still in the water and a cop come out of no where walking up slowly GUN drawn!! He yells put your hands up and don't move. All the sudden 4 HPD squad cars come flying in and a HPD river patrol boat comes and blocks him in. Turns out the guy in the John boat stole this boat earlier in the day. Owner said the boat was stolen at 3pm in the middle of the day with his grand pa mowing the backyard. He was caught at 630pm. He rutted up the yard peeling out and the guy swore his friend said he could borrow it. He drove 10 miles from where he stole it, went bass fishing using the owners rods. Painted over the vin and left the can in the boat. The owner had luckily found the trailer while driving around looking for it. He also had a truck full of guitars computers and other "not stolen" items. Watch your $hit!!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am glad they got him !!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like the pos was stoned as all get out.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow. That's ponderosa. I always launch there. Glad they caught that sadistic criminal. I swear, why steal a mans boat? Take his wife or his dog, but NOT his boat!!!


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't stand a thief! Glad they caught him. To bad they didn't bust him up a lil before they cuffed him.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thumbs up to HPD. :cheers:


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

The things a man will go through to get a little bass....sheesh.

Glad they got him.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

kickingback said:


> Wow. That's ponderosa. I always launch there. Glad they caught that sadistic criminal. I swear, why steal a mans boat? Take his wife or his dog, but NOT his boat!!!


If you tried to steal MY dogs, there wouldn't be anything for the cops to put handcuffs on. :rotfl:

.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

kickingback said:


> Wow. That's ponderosa. I always launch there. Glad they caught that sadistic criminal. I swear, why steal a mans boat? Take his wife or his dog, but NOT his boat!!!


Lmao not even the dog, take the wife and the money, not the boat or dog! haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Shoot him.

Ah, they tell me it is not legal. Too bad... then lock him away for as many years as possible.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

outstanding!!!...we caught two theives in 2013......one went back to the STATE PEN in Huntsville from whence he came and the other will soon be on his way to join him there also !!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Finally a "feel good" story! It's been said before but, I hate a thief!!!


----------



## jwales (Dec 25, 2012)

kickingback said:


> Wow. That's ponderosa. I always launch there. Glad they caught that sadistic criminal. I swear, why steal a mans boat? Take his wife or his dog, but NOT his boat!!!


Don't want nobody takin my wife or truck....someone may throw a rod in either one of 'em!


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad the owner got his rig back. Also double glad they caught the low life POS who took it.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Justice! You've got to love when the good guys win in the end. I've been less fortunate than this owner with multiple thefts of my things. Only had things returned once


----------

